# Best areas to live in Saskatoon



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea on the best areas to live in Saskatoon and which areas to avoid.

Many thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Depends where you want to be and what type of home you want really:

East of the river is nice although the prices are higher.

Parts of the west side are nice, I live in an established neighborhood in the west of town.


----------



## wifferste (Mar 6, 2011)

Best areas: anywhere on the east side of the river. 

Worst Areas: Riversdale and Pleasant Hill which are both west of downtown. Most of the crime reported on the news occurs in those areas.


----------

